# Cueballs paint thread...



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I've got a new external door moulding for the S8 which needs painting..and after the decent job I done of the front moulding, I've decided to give this a go as well... :doublesho

I've now also got a small room with air and extraction to do small jobs like this in... doesn't look much, but it'll do for me, this is my new workspace...










so today's job was to prepare the moulding and get some primer on it...photo below is after keying and covering up the chrome section:










and this is after a couple coats of plastic primer and a couple of grey also:










and finally for today, a closer look at a section, now drying ready for some flating back and colour tomorrow:










I know the light/iPhone pics aren't the best... but hopefully gives some sort of an idea what I'm doing! :lol:

More to follow!!! 

:thumb:


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice one , im doing my wing mirrors as we speak ! Im not changing the colour just smartening them up so I just keyed the old paint with some 3m scratch pads and then primed, do you think that will be ok ? thanks.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Looking good cueball :thumb:

Better than I can do with rattle cans :lol:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice one mate,


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

gm8 said:


> Nice one , im doing my wing mirrors as we speak ! Im not changing the colour just smartening them up so I just keyed the old paint with some 3m scratch pads and then primed, do you think that will be ok ? thanks.


You mean 3m scotchbrite pads, yes that will be fine as long as it was all keyed up properly, and no shiney areas, as primer Won't stick otherwise and will eventually flake off. Key to a nice paint job is all in the prep work, take your time with that and the paint will look right. :thumb:


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

Andyb0127 said:


> You mean 3m scotchbrite pads, yes that will be fine as long as it was all keyed up properly, and no shiney areas, as primer Won't stick otherwise and will eventually flake off. Key to a nice paint job is all in the prep work, take your time with that and the paint will look right. :thumb:


yeah the scotchbrite pads I mean, was nice and dull when primer applied


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Andyb0127 said:


> Looking good cueball :thumb:
> 
> Better than I can do with rattle cans :lol:


cheers mate... and thanks for all your help.....

Sorry for bugging you so much on PM... 

:thumb:


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Looks good Cueball, what are you using, gun or cans.

Oh and I like your stand


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Cans at the moment... mini HVLP guns on order 

Using the spray store place over by you.... 

:thumb:


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> cheers mate... and thanks for all your help.....
> 
> Sorry for bugging you so much on PM...
> 
> :thumb:


Not a problem mate.

Anytime dont hesitate to ask I'll always help where I can. :thumb:


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh I love diy painting threads. Looking forward to seeing the results. I've been thinking of setting up a small air extracted 'booth' in a shed for doing alloy wheels and bumpers, just reading up about air fed masks and airline filters etc.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Cans at the moment... mini HVLP guns on order
> 
> Using the spray store place over by you....
> 
> :thumb:


Been there a few times, it only 2 mins from my house. To handy some times.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Tonights update...

Well this is how the part looked this morning:










So tonight, it was out with the 2000 wet n dry paper which I had left to soak in a bucket of water and washing up liquid while I prayed a "tracer" coat of the actual paint...

I then applied 4 thin coats of the paint, about 10 minutes apart to leave me with this:










and another closer look at the paint/colour:










So all going well, tomorrow will be the clear coat and finished! 

:thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

looking good CB :thumb:


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks good mate


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

i was always told told to apply the clear about 30 mins after the colour coat, a light coat followed by a wet coat. Does leaving the colour coaty longer give better results ?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I dunno.... I have no idea what I'm doing! :lol:

I thought it best to let each coat dry!?!?!?

:thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Spray the clear while the final colour is tacky, no?


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> I dunno.... I have no idea what I'm doing! :lol:
> 
> I thought it best to let each coat dry!?!?!?
> 
> :thumb:


i applied the lacquer after 30 mins and it came out fine , there is so many different ways of doing it it seems, cant find a right or wrong answer , kinda like detailing in a way lol


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

For a man living in the fast paced world of Commerce you have far too much spare time.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

S63 said:


> For a man living in the fast paced world of Commerce you have far too much spare time.


no such thing as spare time in this life....



:thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

It does look good though, I'm looking forward to the next update.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

No ends to your talents Cuey:lol:


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Looks good mate. 
Wait till cueballs got those sprayguns he'll be spraying everything. :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

anything that doesn't move is getting sprayed!! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry to hijack again Cueball but here are my results (flatted primer after 2hrs and applied lacquer to basecoat after 20 mins) quite happy with my amateur work (will need flatting polishing when cured obviously.)

From this :










To this :


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks good.... 

Where are you getting your cans from?

:thumb:


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> looks good....
> 
> Where are you getting your cans from?
> 
> :thumb:


i use paints4u.com via ebay.

23 quid for 400ml colour , 500ml primer, 500ml lacquer 30ml rubbing compound and a mix of wet and dry (includes delivery) 13 delivered for just colour


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I've left the paint for a few days, all that's left to do now is to flat back the clear and them put it on the car for the polish... so this is how it looks at the moment:










and a closer look.... it will hopefully be a lot better once it's flatted and polished, so bare that in mind before ripping me apart! :lol: 










:thumb:


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

looks great ,should be perfect after polishing :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

already got my paint for the next job - 2 parking sensors for the S4...

starting tonight! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

Looking good cuey


----------



## jan1111 (Mar 20, 2012)

As said above, I love this DIY painting threads!  looking forward to seing the finish


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

go light with the coats buddy , i saw someone paint one so well once the sensor saw the paint as an object and squealed lol


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Looking good there mate. That'll polish up a treat. :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

so my latest painting.... 2 rear sensors for the S4...










and my new toy 










:thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

i really want to get a little sspray setup in the garage but im concerned about the fumes going through to the house !


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Gun looks good. Bet you're itching to give it a go


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

well to bring this to an end...

this was the issue with the old moulding... shocking!










so today I gave the new one a quick rub down with a 4000 pad, then a clean up with a foam pad and Megs 205...

I'll do more polishing when I'm doing the rest of the car, but here's a picture with it in place...










I'm pretty happy with that, well as happy as I get... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks good mate
:thumb:


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I think that looks pretty good. Well done mate


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

nice one mate looks good


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

gm8 said:


> looks great ,should be perfect after polishing :thumb:


Now is this sarcasm and/or banter lol


----------



## jan1111 (Mar 20, 2012)

looks good! can you take some closer shots?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

streaky said:


> Now is this sarcasm and/or banter lol


If you don't think it's a good try, or colour match, maybe you could give me some pointers to get it better???

:thumb:



jan1111 said:


> looks good! can you take some closer shots?


I'll be giving the car a spring clean (and getting its proper wheels back on) soon, so I'll get closer shots when it's all done.

Thanks all....

:thumb:


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

streaky said:


> Now is this sarcasm and/or banter lol


None of the above. It was a compliment m8.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Looks good Cuey, man of many talents:thumb:

Kev


----------

